# How many Standard poodle owners feed raw?



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been feeding raw since '97, so all of my present dogs were brought up eating nothing but once they joined our household. My young spoo, Sugarfoot, is about 23" tall and weighs 50 pounds at almost ten months old. Of course I think they're healthier, or I wouldn't have stuck with it all these years! :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Me! Started 2 yrs. ago. I began researching after my mom's dog had bloat and we wanted to feed a more natural, more easily digested diet. I
fed a mix of raw and kibble when I got Mil. I switched completely when Mil was about 6 months old because kibble made her very thirsty and she would gulp water and then have accidents - spay incontinence (vet convinced me to spay too early...lesson learned...). Raw has lots of moisture included so she stopped having these incidents after the switch.

Speaking of moisture in raw...I attempted to feed Tiger a kibble diet for ease with his showing and my getting married. I didn't soak it in water like his handler did (it was getting wasted too often bc he often turns down kibble). He wasn't used to drinking much water since it's alreay in raw, and he ended up with a UTI from not drinking enough. Basically, raw makes life easier for us!

Mil is 24 inches tall and 42 lbs. Tiger is 25 inches tall and 50 lbs. They are extremely healthy and never get fleas, even without flea preventative. Never any ear infections except the time I plucked too aggressively...

Only downside, raw can be pricey!


----------



## Love23101 (Sep 19, 2012)

That's great! Yeah, I tried the kibble and wet food thing, but Marceline would just get baby food consistency poop... not fun to clean up. It has also helped her coat.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

me!
i did a mix at first and switched to all raw almost immediately (i've been doing it about 6-7 months) and the dogs are all doing fine on it. i feed my 2 standard poodles, my 2 cairn terriers and my son's labx all raw.

my female is 50 pounds and my male is 45 (would like to fatten him up more!)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I started about 5 months ago. I went from 1/2 kibble ,1/2 raw to all raw and then back to 1/2. Carley poop was just to wet on all raw. Plus I am getting a 2nd spoo in a few weeks and wanted to start him with 1/2 raw . I do think it is the healthest way to go. My dog's weight did not change.

P.S. the kibble meal is in the morning when I am hurried to get to work. It is just easier than putting up the ears and taking her outside, like I do when feeding raw.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

We started about a month ago. My toy eats Aunt Jenni's pre-made raw and standards eat RMB's several times a week along with feeding kibble for other meals and all are doing well.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Me me me!!!*

We feed 100% raw (since about January). I love it! I will never go back to kibble. Things I love about raw:
-Cheaper. I had been going through about 3 bags of Orijen a month (~$210 month) before raw. Now we are about $150 a month for all 4 dogs (S.poo, golden, 2 cavaliers)
-Better coats with less shedding (for the golden/cavs)
-No more gunky nasty ears
-Spotless teeth
-no more doggy odor
-no more fleas, even without flea preventative (we went to a show where there were fleas hopping everywhere... you could see them jumping on dogs and people's feet... we didn't leave with a single one.
-better weight (my cavs lost weight to a nice slim figure, the golden finally filled out at 4 years old, and the S.poo keeps a nice weight even while growing)
-no more anal gland problems
-less poop! No more scooping once a day... more like every 2-3 weeks!
-no more coprophagia or pica, or chewing on inappropriate things! 
-Dogs look and feel satisfied after a meal (typically takes them 30 minutes or so to eat their frozen block of whatever I made up)

Raw is literally the best thing I could have ever done for my dogs... and I am so happy I did. My S.poo is 15.5 months, close to 27" and about 55lbs (maybe 60lbs now, he is filling out).


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

We do half and half – I usually mix raw and kibble and cooked, all in the same meal, it just depends what I have available. Raw meaty bones are get fed every week.
So far today, they’ve had Wellness Core, an egg, a big serving of crock pot chicken and veg( whole chicken gets cooked until the bones are soft and almost dissolve). and some raw chicken wings at noon, just because I have a 3 month puppy which needs that third meal
For dinner it’ll be half kibble and raw green tripe.
The dogs look great,they are all full of energy and lean and you’d be hard pressed to know that Missy is 12.5 yrs. old.. The other thing that I did notice was that my red poodle’s hair became more luxuriantly full. Like Millie, I’ve yet to find a flea on them..


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I had not heard of feeding them frozen meat. I would be concerned that it would be too cold for their teeth. 

It feels so good to give my dog something that she loves and I love that I know it is the very best thing I can give her. I don't know why everyone don't do a little bit of raw. 

I have gotten fast as cutting up whole chickens... lol a talent I never knew I would need.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

frozen is fine. in fact, it can slow bolters down.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I think u asked about standards only, buuut... I'm now feeding my 4- month old mini premade frozen raw. I'm simply too squeamish still to really go for it. But, I think it's a good start. I didn't even get started in it for the plethora of health benefits, but because Sophie was so darn picky she wouldn't eat ANY kibble (good brands, bad brands... Well the bad brands were not an option heh). I'm so glad I did it and feel good about my choice. I'm only feeding one small dog so I'm not concerned w cost. 

To ease into possibly doing a 'real' raw diet, I'm now giving a raw chicken wing 3x per week, substituting one of her premade raw portions. I give it to her in her crate w a removable sturdy plastic bottom for easy clean up. To watch her rip and tear that thing up is quite a sight!

Good luck... Hope this helps  Sometimes getting started is easier w premade frozen. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't feed raw unless I'm sharing a bit of my sushi. I have very healthy dogs. Clean teeth, lean muscle, glossy SUPER thick coats, the whole nine yards. Genetic issues can't be helped. (My own dogs originated from puppy mills.) Did you want to hear from people who don't as well?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain eats raw with some cooked veggies. Her weight has remained constant at about 45 lbs. and I think she's about 23".

Only thing I miss about pre-raw days is free feeding.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

A breeder I know actually free feeds raw. It's a LOT of wasted money. I don't think the dogs are fans of raw because they usually sit around and not eat it for a while and even fall asleep on their bones, etc.

Ginger's not a fan either unless it's sushi. She turns her nose up at raw when I let her sniff to see what she'd do. 

Funny story.

I won a raffle and in the basket was a box of raw treats. Ginger broke into the basket and pulled out the treats. She opened the box and left them scattered all over the floor and didn't eat a single one. Then I baked them. Then she ate them all! Lol.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

How funny You should have sent them my way- my dogs love anything meaty raw..
Now for me-I don't like sushi, but I love steak tartare..my poodles must take after me!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

If you like steak tartar, you NEED to try steak carpaccio!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Mmmm... Tuna tartare.... 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

